# GUIDE - Removing chewing gum from carpet



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

couldnt find a guide for this on here, as i was looking for one last week, my mates new car had a piece stuck on the carpet, so i went to do it at the weekend, sadly i forgot to take pics, so i recreated the process today in the garage :lol:

nice freshly chewed gum on a matt, this was *STAMPED* into the carpet a few times just to give it that real life (worse case scenario) effect









take one of these air dusters, turn it upside down, and spray the gum. this will freeze it and make it rock solid









i then broke it up a bit so it wasnt one solid piece, now, i think i made a mistake here, i did the same on my mates car, and it was fine, but the smaller bits here, unfroze and stuck to the carpet :wall: so either its because i didnt spray it as long i did on my mates car, or its because it was fresh out my mouth and trying to remove it 3 minutes later? where as normal gum isnt this tacky to begin with









then scrape away with a spoon









hoovered up all the little bits, and there we go, good as new  :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one mate, thats a great guide!


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

That is a usefull guide, i would never have thought of the compressed air trick, Nice one.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

If you're a cheap skate, you can just use an ice cube


----------



## timb (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice idea, will have to remember that.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

drpellypo said:


> If you're a cheap skate, you can just use an ice cube


i tried that, it took ages just for the gum to get cold :lol: no point in messing about with that.

takes about 15 seconds to freeze it with a can :thumb:


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for that will invest in a few cans of air duster


----------



## monkeygremlin (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for this guide. I followed the procedure and you can't tell where the chewing gum used to be. In my case it was more of a stringy mess than a blob but it still worked. 

I went to a Maplin store to look for an air duster and found something called "Servisol Freeze It 20" which is an aerosol designed to get electronic components down to -50C and it did the job just fine. :thumb:


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Is maplin the cheapest place for air dusters or anyone found any spectacular bargains? (hint )


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

Maplin is never the cheapest place for anything 

Electrical wholesalers (CEF etc and local places) may stock air dusters or freeze sprays. If so they'll be much cheaper than Maplin.

As an alternative, maybe you could use a cigarette lighter refill canister. Just don't smoke or fire up the BBQ nearby


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Top tip :thumb:


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

got home from a 400mile round trip to newquay to notice some chewing gum on my car mat, A good time to test out your tip I suppose!


----------



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

had his happen last night also.

i new id find some tips on here how to remove it!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks for the replies, hope it works for you all 



br3n said:


> Is maplin the cheapest place for air dusters or anyone found any spectacular bargains? (hint )


i bought 4 cans from costco for about £11 iirc. not the cheapest of things to buy :wall:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Good tip,thanks for posting


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

AF spray dusters are £12 but their massive.


----------



## rob_folks (Oct 31, 2007)

Great advice, ive bookmarked this.


----------



## Xcase_BMW (May 2, 2007)

Nice tip i will try @ the weekend, boys you want to see the gum my carpet...


----------



## Roo1978 (May 12, 2007)

I had this problem in the summer. Put the mat in the freezer overnight. Didnt go down too well when it was discovered amongst the chips and mince but it Worked well!


----------



## zoomzoom mazda5 (Nov 6, 2007)

Great tip, i always use ice before, have to give it a try someday.....:wave:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Roo1978 said:


> I had this problem in the summer. Put the mat in the freezer overnight. Didnt go down too well when it was discovered amongst the chips and mince but it Worked well!


good tip mate, easy and best of all freee :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Roo1978 said:


> I had this problem in the summer. Put the mat in the freezer overnight. Didnt go down too well when it was discovered amongst the chips and mince but it Worked well!


:lol: :lol: Well done for standing your ground with the other half.


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Ive always used tar n glue remover and a stanley blade to scrap over the top of the gum and thats allway worked for me.....? but ill give this freeze idear ago thanks for the idear *ianFRST*


----------



## pamibarry (Jan 9, 2008)

*Gum Solv*

This product is actually made for the job and works an absolute treat. We sell stacks of it to the valeting trade.

http://www.astralcsl.com/product.do?product=38297


----------



## ste kelly (Jan 20, 2008)

AG tar remover works better again. just squirt some on the chewing gum and scrub it with an old cloth. it wil just start to liquidise and after 20seconds will be completely gone. i did it on a set of 700quid bentley lambswool mats and they came up a treat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Havnt read this thread before, but certainly a help.

Freeze and tar remover, something I had never thought of.

Thanks


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

i found spraying a load of IA on it and using a cloth works a treat.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I used megs carpet cleaner in my sisters the other week worked no problem. I have done the freeze with air dusters before too but I didnt have an airduster last week well I did but it was the invertable one so the propelant doesnt come out when I turn it upside down.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

If anyone wants cans of this stuff i can get it at work for cost price plus postage.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Just had to use this method on the passengers seat of my car, just to let people know absolutly any arosal will work. I used a can of deodorant. The reason you turn it upside down is that the propelant used on the cans is what freezes the gum not the product its self.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Note: Some air dusters are 'invertable' so won't work in this application.
Freezer spray is available from the sheds in the plumbing section for freezing pipes or
google it, RS components,CPC or other specialist electronics supplies.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Ice is cheaper lol.


----------

